# DIY Gravity water pump. Awesome.



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

One of these would come in very handy on the farm.

Gravity fed hydrolic ram pump how to build.






Part 2- pump in action


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ram pumps are great, but they need a lot of head (elevation change) and they USE a LOT of water for what they pump out on delivery. Not many places can supply both, unfortunately. I envy those that can, though!


----------

